# New Chicks Today!!!



## craftingmama (Apr 18, 2013)

Baby #1









Baby #2









Baby #3









Baby #4

I am completely in love!!!


----------



## Britt0623 (Apr 14, 2013)

Congratulations! I know how you feel. I got six chicks last year and they are still my babies- thank goodness none of them were roosters!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Very precious!!! Congratulations on your new little loves.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Those r some cute little babies.


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

What breed are they??


----------



## cbilleau (May 14, 2013)

Baby 1&3 look like Brahmas to me


----------



## craftingmama (Apr 18, 2013)

Supposedly they are Cochins. 1&3 are blue Cochins and 2&4 are barred. But I will be happy no matter what they are!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

They seem to have the feathered legs of a Cochin. They are adorable, congrats.


----------



## Chicka-Js (May 3, 2013)

There so cute ! I love there little fuzzy feet !


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

2 and 4 look just like my silver laced cochins


----------

